# Boston detective retires amid investigation



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Photo by Matt Stone (file) 
Lt. Detective Trent Holland, 55, of Brockton

A Boston police detective quietly retired Monday night 
and hired a high-powered defense lawyer amid a Cape 
probe, police said.
Boston police say there is an open internal investigation 
into Lt. Detective Trent Holland, 55, of Brockton, relating 
to an allegation made about an incident 15 years ago in 
Dennis, said *Boston Police* Department spokeswoman 
Elaine Driscoll.
Holland's lawyer, Thomas Drechsler, declined to say why 
he was hired by Holland but said he is not aware of any 
allegation of wrongdoing against his client.

Full Story:
Boston detective retires amid investigation - BostonHerald.com


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Fifteen years ago??? What a shame.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

dot dot dot


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Witch hunt.


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

kwflat said:


> ......Boston police say there is an open internal investigation
> into Lt. Detective Trent Holland, 55, of Brockton, relating to an allegation made about an incident 15 years ago in Dennis.........


An "incident" from 15 years ago? What kind of "incident" has a 15 year statute of limitations? I would think that this would have to be more than an _incident_, for them to be looking at it 15 years later...... What kind of crimes have that kind of statute of limitations in MA? BPD cannot possibly have a 15 year or more statute of limitations on policy or internal administrative violations.... or do they?


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

don't think there is any statute of limitations on policy...it is administrative, not criminal...

This guy has seen his share of shite...he finally hit the magic "55" let him go and enjoy his well earned retirement.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

Really, 15 years ago?


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

An educated guess is that they wanted him out and the reason they started the "investigation" was to push him into filing his papers. Now that he has done that, the investigation will be done.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I was gonna say, yeah, his retirement apparently has everything to do with a 15 year old investigation and nothing to do with reaching age 55...


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

ditto what mtc says...IA gots some explainin' to do


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Of course he is generating complaints, he is actually doing his job, and by doing his job he is going to piss off a lot off assholes that have nothing better to do than complain. Sounds to me like he is just a good agressive cop that does not fit in ith todays pussy political correct culture that is overtaking administration(s)


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Let's see, Feds cleared him, D.A. on Cape "No case pending", Boston Herald, Under investigation "amid" Cape Probe. Fifteen years ago? Witch hunt if I've ever seen one.


----------

